# أكثر من رائع و حصريا امتحان تجريبي PMP Test Bank



## سيف الدين مرزوق (26 أبريل 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504.html#post738573​PMP Test Bank
يحتوي على 50 سؤال على كل باب و كذلك اختبار مماثل للاختبار الحقيقي يحتوي على 200 سؤال مع حساب الزمن الحقيقي للاختبار
أكثر من رائع
هذا هو الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/4521509...ls-PMP_Test_Bank.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae
و رابط آخر
http://www.4shared.com/file/4543393...ls-PMP_Test_Bank.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## ام نورا (26 أبريل 2008)

بالرغم من ان ال PMP خطوة مؤجلة بالنسبة لي في الوقت الحاضر 
الا انني جد شاكرة لعطاءاتك وساحتفظ بها كمرجع 
جزاك الله كل خير مشاركات متميزة وغير مسبوقة


----------



## gabysf (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود gabr


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مايو 2008)

وددت اضافة رد لتجديد رابط الموضوع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل سيف

حقيقة لم الحظ موضوعك القيم هذا الا اليوم
ولك السبق دائما بكل ماهو مفيد وجديد

واضم صوتي لصوتك
واتمنى على الجميع 
ان يضيفوا كلمات للموضوعات المفيدة
لكي لا تحتجب عن الصفحة الاولى للقسم

بارك الله فيك يا سيف

وارجو ان تلتمس لنا العذر
فانت عارف ضغط العمل والوقت مفيش

وعشان خاطرك عملت موضوع خاص بشهادات ادارة المشاريع
وتمت اضافة موضوعك القيم هذا الى المكتبة

ننتظر منك المفيد للاخرين كما عهدتك من القصيم الى الرياض ثم الى الشرقية

وفقك الله وجعل اضافاتك في موازين اعمالك بكل خير

تقبل مودتي
​


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (20 مايو 2008)

Thx alot
best wishes


----------



## ibrahim15 (6 يونيو 2008)

Thanks a lot really


----------



## gabysf (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا مهندس / سيف 
و الي الامام علي هذا المجهود و اي دعم تطلبه


----------



## gabysf (9 يونيو 2008)

وهذه مجموعة من الاسئلة يمكن ب تحيلهاcopy&past


----------



## gabysf (9 يونيو 2008)

Question 3: Which of the following does the project manager and project team examine to ensure the planning of the project's goal is achieved? 

A. Product scope and customer expectations. 

B. Change control system. 

C. Initiating processes. 

D. Net Present Value. 

Question 4: You are the project manager for a theme park. What should the project manager and project team understand to create the scope statement? 

A. Marketing campaigns. 

B. Work completed for a client outside the company. 

C. Work conducted internally for the organization. 

D. The business need of the project.

Question 5: Which of the following is an output of scope planning? 

A. Change request approvals. 

B. Project scope statement. 

C. Product analysis. 

D. Decomposition.

Question 18: Which of the following should be done when the scope statement is updated? 

A. Nothing. The Project Manager can alter the scope statement at any time. 

B. Notify the stakeholders and provide justification for the change. 

C. A simulation. 

D. Soft logic. 

Question 34: Of the following which is a measurement comparison for the project's end result? 

A. Quality metrics and scope requirements outlined in the project plan. 

B. Milestones. 

C. Estimates. 

D. Kill points.
Question 47: Program management typically involves: 

A. A claim. 

B. Management of several projects working to together to reach similar goals. 

C. Regulation. 

D. A request for a bid or proposal.



Question 48: What is the outcome if all angles of the Iron Triangle are in balance? 

A. Risks 

B. High quality deliverables. 

C. Project delays 

D. Failure to meet the projects objectives. 

Question 75: Which of the following is an element of a project? 

A. Communication 

B. Phases 

C. Leadership 

D. Problem Solving 

Question 158: Which of the following is not a performance measurement analysis? 

A. Planned Value (PV) 

B. Earned Value (EV) 

C. Actual Cost (AC) 

D. Proposal 

Question 159: Your project budget is $400000. The week completed to date represents 35% of the entire project work which of the following is the earned value (EV)? 

A. $100000 

B. $35000 

C. $140000 

D. $25000

Question 160: Which of the following does not best describe resources? 

A. People 

B. Equipment 

C. Material 

D. Historical Information


----------



## gabysf (9 يونيو 2008)

What to do when your project slips...
Step 1: Focus the team
A common trend is that in the middle of a project, the team start to feel like they are under pressure and they lose sight of the end goal. The excitement of “project startup” is long since past and any team politics have kicked in. It’s now that you need to recognize and reward staff for good performance. And it’s now that you need to focus the team by restating the objectives, providing incentives and boosting morale. You need to be their shining star when things get dark and gloomy. 
Step 2: Prioritize
If there is simply too much to do in the timeframe you’ve been given, then prioritize all of your tasks. Identify the key deliverables that must be produced and then identify the tasks involved with producing them. It’s those tasks that you need to focus on now. Then get the priority list approved by your project sponsor, so that you have their buy in. Only with their acceptance, can you confirm that the tasks you’re working on, are the most important tasks required to deliver your solution.
Step 3: Reduce Scope
After you’ve focused the team and prioritized your work, then update your schedule. If you’re still likely to deliver late, then request approval from your Project Sponsor to leave the low priority tasks to after the project deadline. This will reduce the scope of your project. It will also boost your chances of delivering the high and medium priority tasks by the deadline DATE. Reducing scope is by far the best option to take, as the smaller the project scope, the lower the risk of project failure.
Step 4: Increase Resource
If your Project Sponsor will not extend the end date of the project or reduce the scope, then ask for more resource to help you complete it. With more resource (people, money, equipment and materials) you will be able to complete more tasks in parallel and boost your chances of success
Step 5: Communicate
Ok, so if you’ve tried all of the above and there is no hope—your project will be delivered late regardless of what you do. You then need to accept it and communicate this to as many project stakeholders as possible. Set their expectations as early as possible that you will be late. If they understand the reasons for late delivery and they know it’s coming, then it will be less of a shock when it happens. And if you are able to miraculously deliver it on time, then your team will be seen as hero’s!


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي علي البرنامج القيم


----------



## virtualknight (10 يونيو 2008)

سلمت الأيادي وبالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## Jamal (11 يونيو 2008)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لماذا هذا الرابط www.4shared.com لايعمل معى ودائما يعطى هذة الرسالة *You are not authorized to view this page*

You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied.If you believe you should be able to view this directory or page, please try to contact the Web site by using any e-mail address or phone number that may be listed on the www.4shared.com home page.

يارجو الافادة والمساعدة حيث محتاج الية ضرورى وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (19 سبتمبر 2008)

لرابط لايعمل معى ارجو رابط اخر وشكرا


----------



## جيهان محمود (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط يعطي رسالة بأن الملف غير متاح


----------



## eng.jihad (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لكل خير
يسلمو هالأيدين م / أشرف


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اخونا م جهاد

الشكر لصاحب الموضوع اخونا م سيف مرزوق


انا فقط عرفتكم بالموضوع وحسب

واهلا بك وبمشاركاتك


----------



## سـSaLeMـالم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل أجارك الله من كل سوء

وشكرا لك ..


----------



## حسن مشهور (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الإخوة الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

الرابط يعمـل وليس به عيب . ربما هناك مشكلة في الشبكة التي تدخلون من خلالها .
عموماً أرجو أن يحل الرابط أدناه المشكلة .
http://ifile.it/lhajw45

وبالتوفيق


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهاجر (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين جدا على الدروس دى


----------



## جمال السيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## طارق بويرق (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wolfsameh (13 ديسمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (14 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you too much
it will be vry useful Ensha'allah


----------



## ahmedafatah (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المورد العربى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## walidkhlil55 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله الف خيرا


----------



## bryar (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لقد افادني كثيرا وانا احاول التقديم لأختبار pmp


----------



## mohdelmatteet (6 يونيو 2009)

هكذا دائماً الخيرون ، يريدون الخير للجميع ، بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ووفقك دائماً لكل خير


----------



## WhitePanther (7 يونيو 2009)

*الف شكر*

شكرا يا هندسة
فعلا اضافة قوية لكل من يريد الحصول على pmp


----------



## returner (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## هاشم خضر (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الجيد


----------



## saad albandar (9 يونيو 2009)

الشكر والتقدير لجميع الزملاء على هذه المجهودات الرائعة والشكر موصول لإدارة هذا الموقع المتميز في كل طروحاته ولمن يتابع هذا الموقع الرائع يجد من المعلومات ما لم يحصل عليه حتى في الدراسات العليا جزاء الله الجميع كل خيرعلى ما يقدمونه من عطاءات وجهود جبارة في سبيل وصول المعلومة بكل أمانة واخلاص


----------



## متميز100 (27 يونيو 2009)

انا في الحقيقة عازم على الحصول على دورة pmp انشاء الله تعالى واعرف مدرب pmp عنده استعداد للتدريس وتمنح شهادة معتمدة من احد مراكز التدريب داخل المملكة وكدالك برنامج الساب


----------



## عـلـي (27 يونيو 2009)

تسلم يمينك 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_houssam (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي ووفقك الله تعالى لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## gadag (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر لمجهودك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. باسل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (20 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................................................................................


----------



## eng hamed (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## م الفا (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على اسهامتك المتميزه


----------



## ahmedafatah (24 أكتوبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ماهر 1959 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## ahmedafatah (7 نوفمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م محمد يوسف (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا أخى على هذه الموضوع المتميز


----------



## م/وفاء (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن رابط اخر غير هذه الروابط وجزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة جبارة ومتميزة تتفوق بها على نفسك مع خالص وجزيل الشكر والإمتنان


----------



## m_adel78 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حقيقة هذه اول مشاركة لي
بداية مشكور على جهدك

ثانية عتبي عليك و على الااخوة الاعضاء الذين يبدو انهم لم يلاحظوا ان برنامجك قديم جدا جدا جدا
2003


يعني قبل 7 سنين بتحكي

طبعا راح تحكي نفس المبدأ و القواعد
لكن خلال 7 سنوات كل شيء يتغير حتى القواعد
طبيعة الاسئلة


----------



## emadtab (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي
كتاب أكثر من رائع 
هام لمن يريد النجاح في الامتحان


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومة المفيدة وجاري تجربة الملف


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## آل باتشينو (12 مارس 2010)

*أشكرك من القلب ياباش مهندس

حقيقة فإني بحاجة هذه الإسئلة
*


----------



## الشكر لله (12 مارس 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90504.html#post738573​pmp test bank
> يحتوي على 50 سؤال على كل باب و كذلك اختبار مماثل للاختبار الحقيقي يحتوي على 200 سؤال مع حساب الزمن الحقيقي للاختبار
> أكثر من رائع
> هذا هو الرابط
> ...


البرنامج رائع جدا وكذلك المحتوى والاسئله ، لا أعرف ماذا اقول غير جزاك الله عنا كل خير كما ادعو الجميع لدعمنا بمثل هذه المعلومات والبرامج وهل يوجد شئ مشابه باللغة العربية


----------



## طارق خيال (28 مايو 2010)

Thank you​


----------



## طارق خيال (28 مايو 2010)

Thank you :6:​


----------



## Jordan079 (28 مايو 2010)

هذه الاسئلة من 2008 .. أظنها على الاصدار القديم 

أرجو الافاده


----------



## يسرى191 (29 مايو 2010)

:83:


m_adel78 قال:


> حقيقة هذه اول مشاركة لي
> بداية مشكور على جهدك
> 
> ثانية عتبي عليك و على الااخوة الاعضاء الذين يبدو انهم لم يلاحظوا ان برنامجك قديم جدا جدا جدا
> ...


 
وانا أويد المهندس الزميل فيما يقول يا اخوانى المشاركات لابد لابد لابد ان تكون حسب اخر اصدار من 
pmbok guide
الاصدار الرابع و يجب الانتباه جيدا الى أن مثل المشاركات بموضوعات قديمة جداا كتلك تضيع مجهود الأخوة الراغبين فى الحصول على الشهادة 
فلابد لنا ان نكون من الناصحين لهم لا المضللين لهم و شكرا لصاحب الموضوع الاصلى الذى اقبست جزء من رسالته لأنها مست الوتر الحساس لدى و هو النصيحة الحسنة :73:


----------



## osama reda (8 يونيو 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلاً .. :75:
ونأمل مدنا بنماذج للاصدار الجديد


----------



## bryar (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للجهود الرائعة مع التقدير


----------



## Eng_SherifHussein (2 يوليو 2010)

*ارجو اخذ الحذر*

مجهود مشكور منك ولكن يجب الحذر لان هذه الاسئلة الواضح انها تخص الاصدار الثالث لل pmp وليس الاصدار الرابع وهناك اختلافات جوهرية بين الاصدارين


----------



## nizar151 (3 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم انا فعلاً محتاج اسئله حول امتحان ال pmp
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 يوليو 2010)

يسرى191 قال:


> :83:
> 
> وانا أويد المهندس الزميل فيما يقول يا اخوانى المشاركات لابد لابد لابد ان تكون حسب اخر اصدار من
> pmbok guide
> ...



أيها الزميل الكريم ذو الوتر الحساس
تاريخ المشاركة يرجع الى سنة 2008 فاذا خفي عليك ذلك فلا تلومن الا نفسك
ثم أن هذه الاختبارات سواء كانت على الاصدار الثالث أو الرابع فهي تدرب على نفس المنهجية فاذا كنت تريد دراسة هذه المنهجية فسيفيدك -لن يضللك- أن تدرس من عدة مصادر أما اذا كنت تريد أن تتدرب فقط على الاختبارات فهذا شأنك ، مع العلم أن التدريب على الاختبارات -اذا كنت قد بذلت جهدا في هذا المجال من قبل- يعتمد على تكوين مفاهيم ثابتة لاختيار الاجابة الأمثل و ليس على مطالعة أحدث صيحات الاختبارات و تعلم العلم ليس مضيعة للوقت يا عزيزي
أخير لك و للزميل الذي اقتبست منه المشاركة هناك أسلوب أكثر ذوقا من الاسلوب الذي شاركتما به و الذي يبدو فيه الاستهتار علما بأن هذه المرة الأولى في المنتدى التي أرد فيها بهذه اللهجة
تقبلا تحياتي


----------



## abualwahhaj (6 يوليو 2010)

Jazak Allah Kheer Brother and May Allah Bless You and Reward you for benifiting others.


----------



## محمودباشا (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن نعرف ما هو الطريق السليم الذي يجب اتخاذه بالنسبه للخريجين للوصول الى المستوى الذى يسمح لنا باجتياز مثل هذه الاختبارات


----------



## hilal_far_way (28 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يحفظك ويجعلك فخر للمنتدا وامة محمد ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,امين


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## م أحمد فرج (29 سبتمبر 2010)

لقد بدأت في دراسة pmp قريبا ولكني كنت أبحث عن المزيد منها لذا أنا شاكر جدا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## motafa (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... مع تحياتى... مصطفى الجنيدى... من السعودية


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكــــــــــــــ جزيلاً ـــــــــــراً


----------



## hhmdan (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وحيد البيه (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## البورتسوداني (20 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## mmousa3 (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## abonaif007 (12 يناير 2011)

*Thanks **a lot 4 u

*​


----------



## hhmdan (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود


----------



## جمال جفول (16 يناير 2011)

Many Thanks for your effort


----------



## boushy (11 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا مهندس / سيف *


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير مشاركات متميزة*


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (18 يونيو 2011)

please , thats the old version, please methion to others cause it will affect their study.


----------



## Samirabo (19 يونيو 2011)

Salam brothers 
Just passed the PMP exam last week here in Ottawa...I wish the questions in the exam are like the sample questions above but unfortunately just very few questions are straight forward.I`m not sayiing that to get anyone frustrated but just to encourge more preparation before taking the exam....good luck for all


----------



## civil eng h (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## vieri31 (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## boushy (26 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود*


----------



## nofal (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## المهندس ميلاد (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bryar (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع مع التقدير


----------



## islamelgin (19 يوليو 2011)

اخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ولكن بعدما قمت بتحميل الملف لم أستطع فتحه حيث انه بامتداد iso

لطفاً كيف يمكن فتح ملف بهذاالامتداد؟؟؟


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (19 يوليو 2011)

islamelgin قال:


> اخى الكريم شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ولكن بعدما قمت بتحميل الملف لم أستطع فتحه حيث انه بامتداد iso
> 
> لطفاً كيف يمكن فتح ملف بهذاالامتداد؟؟؟


 شكرا جزيلا لكاتب الموضوع .. وجهد جميل .. وفقك الله صديقي 

بخصوص ملفات iso تستطيع تشغيلها بعدة طرق ... ومنها برنامج DAEMON Tools أو أي برنامج آخر مساعد ... تستطيع التوسع عن طريق البح في الإنترنت عن البرامج المساعة في تشغيل هذه الملفات دون الحاجه إلى نسخها على سي دي 

بالتوفيق صديقي


----------



## Samirabo (21 يوليو 2011)

*PMI is changing the system starting Aug. 31*

7amdulilah passed the exam from the 1st trial 2 month ago so 
didn`t take any look into these sample questions,but just wanna draw your attention brothers that the PMI is changing the system starting Aug. 31 as they do every couple years ...so I think its still useful to check them but will be more useful for those who taking the exam b4 that date...wish the best for all


----------



## ghalighali (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## adeb11 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تحية محبة لصاحب الموضوع وللاخ المشرف وجزى الله خيرا كل من افادنا بعلم مفيد


----------



## Aboomar elmasry (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الي جميع الاخوة,

سادخل الامتحان الشهر القادم وابحث عن كتاب Rrita mulcahy-pmp exam prep-7th edition


----------



## يسري سباعى (20 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس سيف 
ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## high voltage (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*PMP in one Paper*

السلام عليكم جميعا

شكرا لصاحب الفكرة لما فيها من فائدة للجميع

أرفق لكم ملفين الأول بعنوان 365 مقولة في النجاح باللغة العربية والثاني باللغة الإنجليزية بعنوان "Process Flow" based on PMBOK 4th Edition
أرجو الفائدة للجميع ودعواتكم لي بالنجاح لأنه إمتحاني قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## محمودباشا (19 نوفمبر 2011)

high voltage قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> شكرا لصاحب الفكرة لما فيها من فائدة للجميع
> 
> ...


 

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hih2 (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alaa_barakat (26 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## إسماعيل1 (27 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ملاحظة الإمتحانات كلها تعمل ما عدا الإختبار الرئيسي لا يعمل لماذا هل صادفك هاذا الموضوع؟؟


----------



## وليد عبدالرازق (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا سيف الدين و احسن خاتمتك و ثبتك على دينه


----------



## أبو أحمد. (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------

